# point guard situation



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

can Satterfield ever be a starting point guard?


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

I doubt.
But Voshon Lenard and Mark Jackson can do that.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I think Satterfield could become a decent starter and scorer. A shoot first point guard, but a decent one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jax isnt going to stay with the nuggets and IMO Lenard is at best, a good backup pg. If you guys are smart, you should try to sign Rafer Alston. Hes unproven, but could be great. He would make your team a very exciting team to watch.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Satterfeild was never good in collage and he will not be any good in the pros. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spartanfan2003 *
> Satterfeild was never good in collage and he will not be any good in the pros. That is just my opinion though.


Satterfield avg 15 pts 5.5 assts his last year of college and that's not good. I do believe he could be starter but he needs to shoot less and pass more


----------

